# Please Help - Recommend me a Coffee bean for someone new to home Coffee drinking !



## Mr S (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi All

Firstly, I would like to say what a great forum this is. I have only recently started browsing and very much a 'Newbie' on the coffee scene, so please take this into account!

I used to drink coffee (2 or 3) times a week from standard UK high streets like Costa or Nero until recently for obvious reasons.

I was always frustrated with the high price point of freshly ground coffees, so took the plunge on Black Friday and purchased a Sage Barista Express machine.

I have been reading up and watching video's on how to use the machine. But I'm in need of assistance on coffee bean selection please.

Like I said, I'm used to drinking Americanos and Latte's from Costa and Nero. I don't want to spend alot of money only to realise I don't like the beans I have purchased. So the idea is if someone here can recommend me some beans, I'm hoping to purchase a small sample to try first.

Reading on this forum a few people recommend;

1) Black Cat Chocolate point

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/chocolate-point-blend?variant=31721482027075

2) Rave Signature blend

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/best-sellers/products/signature-blend?variant=3149907329050

Are these beans good to try and do they 'fit' my profile above? Are they compatible / complimentary on the Sage Barista Express machine?

Sorry for all of the newbie questions in advance!

Regards

Mr S


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep, they're exactly the place to start, with potentially a foray into coffee compass if they don't hit the spot. They offer a selection pack where you can choose 3 to try, I'd always pick cherry cherry as it's an easy way into some other flavour notes without being weird and terrifying!

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/espresso-range/products/coffee-compass-espresso-selection


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to th forum, some good recommendations there...check out our advertisers deals area for some great offers.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/100-discounts-special-offers-from-our-advertisers/


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mr S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to say what a great forum this is. I have only recently started browsing and very much a 'Newbie' on the coffee scene, so please take this into account!
> 
> ...


 Yes good choices. I have a Sage BE too, my first beans were 5 coffees from Rave. They were cheap and seemed 'easy' to learn with. Their Fudge Blend and Chatswood Blend were like Costa if Costa was speciality.

Chocolate Point from Black Cat fits your criteria too, it's a nice coffee, well priced, easy to get right. It's a bit more complex than the Rave stuff too.

EDIT: Coincidentally I'm drinking Extract's 'Original Espresso', it reminds me of a Costa/Nero profile. I really like it.


----------



## Mr S (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone and the warm welcome to the fourm. I'll buy some of the recommendations from here and thank you for the links also 🙂


----------



## thomsoxon (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi! I love coffee and follow all the new products and constantly look for new interesting recipes for its preparation.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

north star brazil, super easy to get on with and nice as amercano


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

I will definitely start with CP @BlackCatCoffee - David, who has always provided us impartial advice and fantastic service. He has some great coffee collections (Brazil Daterra, Ethiopian). You may PM him.

Coffee by the Casuals - Kenyan (light roast) and Bom Jesus beans are also great!


----------



## Ranks1970 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi all ,Just placed my first order with Black Cat coffee.Twilight Blend and there Signature Blend, am hoping for a great taste as the beans I have now are a bit funky /weird

Fingers crossed I have found what I like in a expresso


----------

